# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Naljepnice "DIJETE U AUTU"

## Mukica

Udruga ima naljepnice za auto koje ovako izgledaju:



Cijena je *10 kn/kom*

Prodajemo ih kako bismo mogle financirati aktivnosti kojima se bavimo.

Za sad se prodaju samo na prodajnim mjestima tj. standovima Udruge, a u mjesecu svibnju standovi su smjesteni na sljedecim lokacijama:

*6. 05.* - petak - *Zagreb, Tomislavov trg* - Dani udruga u organizaciji Gradskog ureda za zdravstvo - stand od jutra do mraka 

*7.05*. - subota - *Samobor, Dan dar za djecu Samobora* - rodin stand

*8.05.* - nedjelja - *Zagreb Cvjetni trg,* Dan obitelji, rodin stand

*12.-14.05.* čet do sub. - *Split,* dani volonterskog rada, rodin stand)

ima jos nekih datuma oko 20.05., al to moram prvo provjerit pa vam javim

----------


## maria71

jel ovo 6.5. kraj željezničkog?

poslat ću mm da kupi,nije mu daleko od posla

----------


## Nani

Ja bi ovakvu naljepnicu!!!!!!!!!!!!! please....  :Kiss:

----------


## Mamita

kako su super  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

obavezno dolazimo po naljepnicu!

----------


## MajaMajica

E super! Ionako su nam išle na živce sve one reklamne(anti dojiljske) naljepnice!  :Kiss:

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

I mi ćemo doći po koju!

----------


## pcelica

I mi, i mi!
I po majice.
I po CD od apricot!

----------


## saška

A mi iz Osijeka? Možda kada bude štand za platnene?

----------


## apricot

saška, ivančica je naručila za Osijek. Javi se njoj.

----------


## mamma san

I mi ćemo doći po naljkice!!!  :D 

A hoće li na Tomislavcu biti i koja majica???   :Rolling Eyes:   ja bih i tako malo tržila...  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Svega će biti - napunite novčanike.

----------


## mamma san

Ma kad bi Roda uvela još i karticu......juuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!  !!!!  :D  :D

----------


## pcelica

> Ma kad bi Roda uvela još i karticu......juuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!  !!!!  :D  :D


...i čekove na više rata...
Gdje bi nam bio kraj!   :Smile:

----------


## Mamaitata

> Ma kad bi Roda uvela još i karticu......juuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!  !!!!  :D  :D


.....i pekli palacinke na standu...  :Razz:  
 :D

----------


## Lu

a gdje se u splitu nalazi rodin stand pa da se napokon dokopamo i majica??

----------


## zrinka

roda nema svakodnevno stand u splitu, nego ga imamo od akcije do akcije 
slijedeca akcija je u sklopu dana volontera 14.5. u subotu na prokurativima

dobrodosla  :Smile:

----------


## passek

Konacno dobra naljepnica za auto! Inace su me uvijek nervirale...

----------


## -Sanja-

kako možemo mi u dbk dobiti naljepnicu   :Crying or Very sad:  
ivarice   :Heart:

----------


## passek

Hoce li se prodavati naljepnice na testiranju autosjedalica u nedjelju 22.?
Postoji li mogucnost da ih postom dobijemo?

----------


## ivarica

sanja, ja sam od ponedjeljka popodne do srijede navecer u dubrovniku. javi mi se.
passek, mislite doci pregledati sjedalicu? bit ce naljepnica tamo  :Wink: 
za slanje postom cemo javiti

----------


## Ancica

> Hoce li se prodavati naljepnice na testiranju autosjedalica u nedjelju 22.?


Pobrinuti cemo se da ih imamo   :Smile:

----------


## -Sanja-

Naljepnice za dubrovačko područje su kod  mene.
Slobodno me nazovite ili pošaljite sms na 091 52 52 978.
Mi smo svaki dan u điru, pa nas je lako naći.  :Wink:

----------


## ifi

Jeli sutra u Zagrebu pregled autosjedalica i prodaja naljpnica ili sam ja krivo shvatila,dosad sam svaki put fulala  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

je, dodi sutra na pregled izmedu 15 i 18 sati, ovaj put je pregled na parkiralistu ispred zgrade mupa u hainzlovoj 98

----------


## ifi

Krepao mi kompjuter i tek sam sad vidjela da je danas bilo u Heinzelovoj,opet ništa.Hoće li biti što slijedećih 10 dana?
3.6 idemo na more pa barem da se dočepamo naljepnice

----------


## sbuczkow

Podizem ovaj topic kojeg je pojela prašina s upitom postoje li jos uvijek te naljepnice?   :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

> Podizem ovaj topic kojeg je pojela prašina s upitom postoje li jos uvijek te naljepnice?


imam ja rezervnu, sjeti me kad se budemo imale vidit da ti je donesem i kišobran isto  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Bit ce nekoliko u Rodi za koji dan.

----------


## ivarica

mislim da ih ima jos nesto u rodi

utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16 na 61 77 500 nazovite nasu zaposlenicu evicu ako trebate majice, pelene, letke i brosure, naljepnice

----------


## cokolina

mozda ce mi ovdje netko znati odgovoriti


moze li netko reci da li su te naljepnice OBAVEZNE na autima?
naime, pazi ovo, (kršitelj koda)ova predstavnica na tecaju za porod nam je rekla kako je ona obavezna na autima :shock:?... naravno pri tome je drzala **** naljepnicu u ruci....

----------


## Lutonjica

nisu obavezne

----------


## cokolina

to sam si i mislila, odmah sam pomislila kakva glupost. i jos je nadodala da je to pravilo otkako je i krenuo zakon za as!

----------


## Lutonjica

jesi javila curama u monitoringu da vam je na tečaju bila (kršitelj koda)ova predstavnica? naime, TO JEST zabranjeno (za razliku od vožnje bez naljepnice)

----------


## cokolina

> jesi javila curama u monitoringu da vam je na tečaju bila (kršitelj koda)ova predstavnica? naime, TO JEST zabranjeno (za razliku od vožnje bez naljepnice)


ne, nisam, zapravo ne znam kome, sta tocno, a htjela bih, hoces mi reci kako?

----------


## cokolina

evo, sad sad sam nasla tu, jel to ok
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=159&Show=2474

ok, ispunicu to.

----------


## Lutonjica

tako je.
javi se i na _monitoring@roda.hr_, ili nekoj code watcherici na forumu (npr. ms.ivy, macek, Frida, leonisa,.....)

----------


## predatorica

ne  znam kako izgleda naljepnica jer je ne mogu otvoriti, a voljela bi ju vidjeti, moze pomoc?

----------


## ivarica

nazalost, u rodi trenutno nema naljepnica

----------


## Moover

pa možemo li negdje barem vidjeti kako su izgledale dok ih je bilo?   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> pa možemo li negdje barem vidjeti kako su izgledale dok ih je bilo?


ma nemoj mi reci da si toliko na rodi a da ne znas kako izgleda naljepnica....  :Raspa:  

AS uvijek i bez iznimke

 :Wink:

----------


## Moover

> ma nemoj mi reci da si toliko na rodi a da ne znas kako izgleda naljepnica....


Sori, zaboravio sam već... al sad sam se podsjetio...   :Grin:

----------


## predatorica

ali ja ne znam, hoce li ih biti ponovo?

----------


## Dragonfly

I mi bi jednu.
Novi auto, nova naljepnica
 :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

..I JA
Moram se nekak organizirat da nabavim

----------


## Dragonfly

Hoće li uskoro?
 :Grin:

----------


## Dragonfly

(Ne)Strpljivo čekam!!
 :Grin:

----------


## lelita

ako bi bilo naljepnica i ja bi molila!!  :Kiss:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i ja bi jednu

----------


## tropical

ima li naljepnica i kako doći do istih? hvala!

----------


## Dora06

Ima li nade za naljepnice? Možda na Rodinoj rasprodaj 7.3.?

----------


## macka

zadnjih nekoliko dana sam vidjela tri auta s novom novcatom Rodinom naljepnicu Dijete u autu
pa sam se ponadala   :Smile:   znači li to da su ponovno u opticaju?

ja bih jednu, pliz   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

i ja ih viđam. mislim da se dijele zajedno s Rodinim kljunom (bar je jedna moja prijateljica dobila tako).

valjda ću se jednom dočepati i ja jedne naljepnice   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> i ja ih viđam. mislim da se dijele zajedno s Rodinim kljunom (bar je jedna moja prijateljica dobila tako).
> 
> valjda ću se jednom dočepati i ja jedne naljepnice


takoe

Ja sam je se tako i dočepala. 8)

----------


## macka

znači moram roditi   :Grin:

----------


## Inda_os

> znači moram roditi


ili otići na pregled autosjedalice   :Wink:

----------


## macka

> macka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znači moram roditi  
> 
> 
> ili otići na pregled autosjedalice


aaaaaaa   :Wink:  
hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Juroslav

na žalost, na pregledu se naljepnice ne dijele (ali ipak možeš doći na pregled   :Grin:  )

----------


## Inda_os

> na žalost, na pregledu se naljepnice ne dijele (ali ipak možeš doći na pregled   )


kako gdje    :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

od danas cete naljepnice moci dobivati na svim pregledima (allianzova donacija), a mozete ih dobiti i u canicevoj

----------


## Juroslav

šteta kaj su zakasnili tjedan dana za 100. pregled

OT Ivarica je l' ti to imaš broj postova napisan binarno (bilo je 10101 u trenutku mojeg pisanja)?   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

ajde juroslave, ne podsjećaj je na taj broj, opet će zbrisat   :Grin:

----------


## macka

na pregledu sam već bila s AS grupe 0
a s ovom novom nisam imala namjeru (isofix je pa sam poprilično sigurna u to da je dobro montirana)
ali s obzirom da stvarno želim baš Rodinu nalju, priznajem, mislila sam se pojaviti na sljedećem pregledu   :Embarassed:  

super da ih ima u Čanićevoj, super prilika za obnoviti zalihu majica Addicted... i kupiti naljepnicu  :D 

hvala!

----------


## tweety

> a s ovom novom nisam imala namjeru (isofix je pa sam poprilično sigurna u to da je dobro montirana)


ipak ti nama dođi  :Smile:  
i to već ovu nedjelju

----------


## macka

> macka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a s ovom novom nisam imala namjeru (isofix je pa sam poprilično sigurna u to da je dobro montirana)
> 
> 
> ipak ti nama dođi  
> i to već ovu nedjelju


dogovoreno

ako bublica ozdravi, eto nas skupa

----------


## tenči

Kako možemo doći do Rodine naljepnice mi koji živimo u malim mjestima udaljenima od vas u civilizaciji?  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

posalji mi na pp adresu za slanje i onda me jos koji put podsjeti

vi koje imate najnovije naljepnice, znaci s pregleda u zadnjih mjesec i pol, kako se drze, imamo razlicita iskustva, od onih da su skroz izgubile boju pa da su ok...

----------


## Matilda

Najnovije?
Moja je živjela 3 dana. Drži se ona, ne možeš je odlijepiti kao od šale, ali nema boje. Auto oprali u autopraonici i vratili auto s naljepnicom bez boje.

----------


## kahna

Ja imam jednu iz IRK, naljepljenu od cca 11 mj. '08 i super se drži.
Ali je auto u garaži i malo na suncu, bio je u praonici  :/
Sad idem na more za koji dan pa javim rezultate nakon 10 dana

----------


## ivarica

hvala, ali trebamo info o novim naljepnicama

----------


## LejLa22--

može li se ta naljepnica nabaviti u vukovaru ili negdje u blizini?

----------


## mamaja

ako dolaziš u osijek možemo se dogovoriti   :Smile:

----------


## macka

daklem, nova naljepnica: nakon mjesec dana na autu - skroz isprana
istina, bilo je dosta kiše u zadnjih mjesec dana   :Wink:

----------


## kahna

Moja, nova, svakodnevno na suncu, nitko je ne dira i počela je bljediti na mjestima  :/

----------


## Nia_Zg

Hoće li se možda moći kupiti rodina naljepnica Dijete u autu na pregledu autosjedalica ove subote u Zagrebu u Heinzelovoj? Nisam iz principa stavljala ove reklamne, pa sve čekam priliku nabaviti rodinu  :D

----------


## daddycool

Na pregledu dobiješ naljepnicu, kad ih ima. Trenutno ih ima   :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

U ovu subotu 18.07. je pregled AS u Heinzelovoj????

----------


## daddycool

da

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Smile:   hvala

----------


## Maya&Leon

> hvala


u koje vrijeme?

----------


## Nia_Zg

http://www.roda.hr/

kako vam je to moglo promaknuti?  :Wink:

----------


## Maya&Leon

ok, sram me, otišla ja na početnu stranicu, sva se nešto spetljala, završila u rodinom webshopu i onda sam morala istrčati iz stana van i tako to.....   :Embarassed:  

hvala još jednom   :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Gdje mogu nabaviti naljepnice?

----------


## apricot

zar nisi dobila u Kljunu?

----------


## @n@

Joj, iskreno, ne sjećam se. Ali mislim da nisam, jer je nemam.  :Sad: 
A baš mi treba, jer mi se postojeća olinjala (nije Rodina) i ne vidi se više što je to bilo...

----------


## daddycool

Valjda ih bude na pregledu u subotu. Jedino moraš otrpiti pregled da ju dobiješ.   :Grin:

----------


## marie26

A  da li netko zna gdje se mogu kupiti "baby on board", ali one na vakuum, što se na staklo zakače? Ja ne bih baš naljepnicu.

----------


## kahna

> A  da li netko zna gdje se mogu kupiti "baby on board", ali one na vakuum, što se na staklo zakače? Ja ne bih baš naljepnicu.


TL

----------


## Minna

Zalijepili smo našu prije dva dana, jutros odlijepljena, čak nije niti bilo kiše već mraz.  :Sad: 
Ima li kakav trik za "bolje učvršćivanje"?
Inače, moj prijedlog je da radite one što se lijepe iznutra (ako nije velika razlika u trošku), H. ima takve, da znate na što mislim, biti će bolje zaštićene.
Konačno smo nabavili vašu, ali sad smo nažalost ostali bez naljepnice..ikakve.. :Sad:

----------


## tonili

Kak možemo do naljepnice? Vidim da je nema u web shopu?

----------


## pirica

mi smo je imali, dobili je u rodilištu, hmmm u roku 3 mj je skroz izblijedila  :Sad:

----------


## daddycool

> Kak možemo do naljepnice? Vidim da je nema u web shopu?


sutra na pregledu sjedalica  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> mi smo je imali, dobili je u rodilištu, hmmm u roku 3 mj je skroz izblijedila


pirica, mozemo ti poslati novu, tiskara je rekla da ove ne blijede sigurno

----------


## tonili

> *tonili* prvotno napisa  
> Kak možemo do naljepnice? 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Vidim da je nema u web shopu?
> 
> 
> ...



Nažalost nismo u zg-u  :Sad: 
Može se kupit u gnijezdu? Il naručit telefonom pa platit netom?

----------


## @n@

I meni opet trebaju naljepnice...

----------


## pirica

> pirica, mozemo ti poslati novu, tiskara je rekla da ove ne blijede sigurno


može  :Grin:  :Klap:

----------


## VeraM

Podizem. Ima li naljepnica za nabavit ikako, rado placamo za podršku Rodi. Kakva je situacija?

----------

